# My 96 Sentra.



## TheBellTolls (Aug 20, 2005)

So this is my 1996 Sentra GLE. It's ok, other then the problem with the paint and a dent. It's got 188,200 miles. Its automatic.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice 188k and still going! Thats what I like to see. Any plans for it?


----------



## TheBellTolls (Aug 20, 2005)

Yup, 188k but seems like its only 18. Runs very well. only got it for $650(actually, my mother paid for it, but i am going to work it off.) I plan on maybe getting a new paint job, cause that one is pretty bad. I plan on getting it black, and maybe getting a small body kit. Nothing big and attention attracting. MAybe some interior lights too. I saw some nice green ones for a few dollars.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

please dont put green lights on your car.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

liuspeed has some stealth head lights and corners,.. with the black paint job, that would look great.
http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/

I'm saying that cuz your lights look like they need a replacement. A window tint too. 
The idea of putting in the green lights is too ricy. If you don't want the attention then it's a waste.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

damn 188K miles on it wow that makes me pretty optimistic I have 110K on mine and I was worried about my engine damn.


----------



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)

wow....i love the sunroof...
in msia, none of this b14 with sunroof. its extremely rare to find one in msia.

get a bumper with builtin spotlight, a simple flat side skirt. a custom simple front lips, a nice sets of coilovers and wheels, a pair of crystal headlamps...and your car will look sweet!

hehe...


----------

